
Learning to code will eventually be as useful as learning Ancient Greek - hourislate
https://work.qz.com/1135017/learning-to-code-will-eventually-be-as-useful-as-learning-ancient-greek/
======
djbelieny
Seriously ??? What is coding if not directing and requesting ? Take it from
someone who's been doing it for the past 25 years, languages and techniques
will change like they have been changing from the inception of the computer
but learning to code is not the same as learning a computer language. It's
much more than that, it's understanding real world problems and translating it
into processes, algorithms, data models. Coding will never be ancient greek.
Coding in XYZ language might, though.

------
al2o3cr

        The need for humans to code will gradually disappear for all but the most specialized situations.
        Platforms will enable humans to describe in natural spoken or written language what they’d like
        computers to accomplish. The coding will occur behind the computational scenes. We won’t code so
        much as direct and request
    

LOL, somebody at QZ got ahold of a '90s-era CASE brochure.

